

Ask HN: Any recommended books about Entrepreneurship for young children? - datsro

I just read Sasha's Matrioshka Dolls by Jana Dillion. The story is about a boxmaker's granddaughter who keeps losing her dolls to various animals. The grandfather replaces them with wooden ones during his downtime. Soon his collection catches on with the locals and an industry is born. Innovation at its finest.<p>I am wondering what other stories I should read to my children about innovation and entrepreneurs.
======
thetrumanshow
Do they really have to be storybook material? I would say you should tell them
stories of your own entrepreneurial experiences, and invite them to listen in
on your business conversations with other adults. They can play on the floor
or whatever, but they'll still listen.

As a kid, I always felt I was pushed out of these conversations, but money and
business were very interesting to me... just as they are to any kid that has
seen Scrooge McDuck diving in his moneybin.

Today, I love asking my dad about his entrepreneurial past. Things that didn't
make sense as a kid make a whole lot more sense now, so I'm trying to fill in
those fuzzy memories and learn all I can. These are the kinds of discussions
that I want my kids to sit in on.

~~~
datsro
True the power of osmosis is powerful but does it create self-drive or
motivation to succeed.

